# Any Hawaiian island



## Crercuda909 (Oct 19, 2019)

We are looking for accommodation from November 8 to 15 or even until the 22 .
Can begin a day or two before or say or two after if it fits yours accommodation schedule 
Any Hawaiian island is fine 
Minimum one bedroom , 
We are a husband and wife .
Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2019)

Check with Trading Places Maui.  They show a one bedroom on the Big Island at Kona Coast.  Don't know if they will rent out though.


----------



## Mlev (Oct 21, 2019)

248-390-4859 - call or text


----------

